# DeathLeaper Special Rules.



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i was board and here is a rough translation of the Deathleapers abilitys!

Its After me:Target Model is reduced to ws3 against the deathleaper

what was that:All Enemy models within 12" of the deathleaper roll one less dice for difficult terrain

Where the hell:When shooting the deathleaper enemy models must Take a sight test.

Fatal:Close Combat or Flesh hook attacks from this creature Rend on a 5 or 6.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

nasty, although i'm led to belive he costs the same as 3 standard lictors no?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I believe I have my 3rd Elite slot...be fun to use by the sound of it.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Well i was board and here is a rough translation of the Deathleapers abilitys!
> 
> Its After me:Target Model is reduced to ws3 against the deathleaper
> 
> ...


Agree on the 2 I didnt comment 

Its after me: Before the game begins chose an Independent Character. Reduce the LD of the chosen IC model by D3 as long as Death Leaper is alive.

Where the hell: Units shooting at Death Leaper must roll for Night Fight, halving the roll, to see if they can spot him.

Where is he? At the start of the movementphase you may remove Death Leaper from play, if there are no enemies within 1" of him. He will re enter play at the start of the next movementphase, deploying like a normal Lictor once again.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Agree on the 2 I didnt comment
> 
> Its after me: Before the game begins chose an Independent Character. Reduce the LD of the chosen IC model by D3 as long as Death Leaper is alive.
> 
> ...


That sounds insanely cool. Thats how I imagine all Lictors behave. It would still be awesome to play against, has an almost narrative feel to it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Calamari said:


> That sounds insanely cool. Thats how I imagine all Lictors behave. It would still be awesome to play against, has an almost narrative feel to it.


lol i used a crappy translator so sue me =P, but lictors are 65 point so he is the cost of 2.2 Lictors.


----------



## WannabeKurt (Jan 19, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> lol i used a crappy translator so sue me =P, but lictors are 65 point so he is the cost of 2.2 Lictors.


I'd pay for NINE of that kind of Lictor, given what he can do., okay, three, but still. Totally worth it.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, Deathleaper is sounding more and more appealing as time goes on. The only annoying part is that neither he nor normal Lictors may assault on the turn that they arrive, though they can shoot their Flesh Hooks or run instead. It gives the enemy a chance to shoot 'em down before they get close and tear things apart.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Yeah, Deathleaper is sounding more and more appealing as time goes on. The only annoying part is that neither he nor normal Lictors may assault on the turn that they arrive, though they can shoot their Flesh Hooks or run instead. It gives the enemy a chance to shoot 'em down before they get close and tear things apart.


It's the same deal with the Trygon...can shoot it's weapon but can't assault, Raveners ditto I believe.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

HOBO said:


> It's the same deal with the Trygon...can shoot it's weapon but can't assault, Raveners ditto I believe.


Indeed. It's the case with _most_ Deep Striking units, for that matter. I find it especially silly in the case of the Lictor, but that's really beside the point.

Speaking of Trygons, I dunno if I mentioned it in this thread or another one, but I managed to kill a Trygon earlier this week by focusing the fire of two Baal Predators on it. My opponent rolled pretty badly for his armor saves, but it goes to show that even with double a Space Marine Captain's Wounds, you can still go down to enough assault cannon and heavy bolter fire.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Against certain armies, read psyker including ones, he'll most likely be a pain in the arse. Your Farseer/Librarian/Whatnot got LD7. I hide as far away from you as I can possibly go...


----------

